# Time to Splurge Haul =)



## trammie (Jul 23, 2008)

So since my boyfriend has been splurging on random things I figured, my turn to splurge on MAC! hehe







All in boxes still hehe






My wonderful goodies all opened....
I got:
-Mixing Medium (water)
-Moisturecover
-Fix Fluid
-Full Coverage
-Sonic Chic Mineralize in Pleasantry and Love Thing
-Pro Palette in Full Fuschia (omgosh SOOOO bright! love it) & Dollymix
-188 and 150 brushes
-2 travel bottles
-pencil sharpener haha






I finally somewhat completed my neutrals pallette! I added expresso, shale, gesso, and saddle.






My lovely blushes! I was so excited to add Dollymix and Full Fuschia!


----------



## MILFY (Jul 23, 2008)

I should be happy for you......instead SO jealous!  You lucky thing.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Haul ! Enjoy =)


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

i love your neutrals palette.
great haul btw. =)


----------



## fattycat (Jul 23, 2008)

Soo nice ... Enjoy !!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 23, 2008)

omg congrats i love it. i am so jealous of you.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

Fantastic haul... love the blushes.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 23, 2008)

wow! great haul!


----------



## Rhapsody76 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Trammie,

It's my first time posting here (but I've been reading for a while) and I felt I had to post to ask you what colours are in your neutrals palette?

I've started one of my own but so far all the colours look a bit same-y and yours looks fab...

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Fab haul!


----------



## iliang25 (Jul 24, 2008)

what a haul!!! your blush palette looks delish!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 24, 2008)

Lovely haul!!


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 6, 2008)

great neutrals


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 6, 2008)

veryy nice i need those 2 blushess


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 7, 2008)

That Fuchsia blush looks yummm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love your neutral palette! I need to make one haha


----------



## animacani (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovley haul! What are the blushes you have there ? <3


----------



## n_c (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 8, 2008)

Fuschia, mmmm...awesome haul!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 8, 2008)

great haul!


----------

